# MINI Cooper S (Hardtop) lease rates?



## BatteryPowered (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,

I am trying to find lease rates for January for the subject car. Also, does anyone know of dedicated and active MINI forums, possibly that info is posted there. I tried to find something, no luck. I would imagine such iconic car would have active boards somewhere.


Thank you,


----------



## RVExotics (Feb 1, 2008)

North American Motoring has a very active forum (northamericanmotoring.com).


----------

